# Ping G30



## alexandral (Feb 15, 2017)

i don't know it is fit here or not but i want to here review about golf club branding Ping G30.
Anyone are willing to sharing?


----------



## Val (Feb 15, 2017)

It's an older range now but have a look here

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?68567-PING-G30-range-launched&highlight=Ping+Review


----------

